# New Pumpkin Masters patterns



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

For those that are pumpkin nuts, you can see the cover for the new Pumpkin Masters patterns book at this site. Click on the pattern book to enlarge it. Granted, the Pumpkin Masters patterns have been weak for years now, but I still get excited to see them and buy it every year. It's yet another sign that Halloween is on it's way.

http://www.seasonaldistribution.com/halloween/102632.htm


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

I wouldn't call them "weak." They're meant to be family activities. They have fun, cute and easy patterns because they're mostly for kids. They're still a hell of a lot of fun, I think!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Gotta love "wicked" on their cover this year.....


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

I too look forward to seeing the books every year.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

I think the designs are neat on carved pumpkins, and i like seeing them, but to me there's nothing better than typical or atypical scary jack-o-lantern faces in a pumpkin. All the designs don't do near as much for me after the "that's neat" when it comes to actually displaying them.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> Gotta love "wicked" on their cover this year.....


Yes, I liked that one too caught my eye first, as well as the crow below it


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

I found a great way to make my own stencils on the computer ! Using a photo imaging program I do a negative of a picture and then print it out ! I did one last year of a friend and they were quite impressed !!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I wish they would do more _faces_, it seems like they're almost entirely silhouettes these days. And a separate advanced line from the kids line.

I'm amazed there aren't more websites with templates out there. Last year I remember looking for ideas and there was only Zombie Pumpkins (which is excellent especially if you want licensed commercial characters that I'm surprised Pumpkin Masters doesn't do more of) and a few scattered personal webpages most of which had the same clipart as all the other ones.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Lately a lot of their patterns seem like they're rehashes of past patterns. I also wish you could buy the patterns without the tools. I do the fake foam pumpkins now & have no use for the tools yet I've got a box full of those saws.

The repetition & abundance of tools doesn't stop me from buying them every year! I think I have a book from every year since they started. I have 3 giant notebooks full of patterns. I should stop buying the pattern books & printing stuff out & just work on getting them on to the fake pumpkins I buy every year or just buy a couple grosses of those fakekins & spend an entire year carving them all!!

Ooo this one is cool! 
http://www.seasonaldistribution.com/halloween/101553.htm


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Eh. Not really a fan of the "actual" faces pumpkins or ones with little scenes or pictures on them. Much prefer the traditional eyes/mouth/nose variety.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Love those retro patterns!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

TrickRTreater said:


> Eh. Not really a fan of the "actual" faces pumpkins or ones with little scenes or pictures on them. Much prefer the traditional eyes/mouth/nose variety.


That's actually what I meant by faces. I remember my first Pumpkin Masters set had mostly jack-o-lantern faces like Lips and Fire and such. Not that the current ones aren't good but it seems like you only get one actual jack-o-lantern in each pattern book, if you're lucky.


----------



## sjmarsha (Aug 6, 2011)

Stoneykins.com is an awesome patterns site. I'm not affiliated with his site at all, but I've been using his patterns for a few years now and I hang out on the forums there.


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

I like the WICKED one, I also like the traditional one with face too!! I'm looking for a really good Witch one, if anyone find one let me know, Thanks!!!


----------



## sjmarsha (Aug 6, 2011)

My favorite witch pattern is the Bell Witch one here. http://www.masterpiecepumpkins.com/patterns-individual.html She's one of the ones people love most of all the ones I carve.


----------



## witchy46 (Sep 24, 2009)

sjmarsha said:


> My favorite witch pattern is the Bell Witch one here. http://www.masterpiecepumpkins.com/patterns-individual.html She's one of the ones people love most of all the ones I carve.



WOW!! she's perfect!!!! Thanks!! I love the fairy cat too!!


----------



## Killed by Death (Sep 29, 2008)

stormygirl84 said:


> I wouldn't call them "weak." They're meant to be family activities. They have fun, cute and easy patterns because they're mostly for kids. They're still a hell of a lot of fun, I think!


I understand they're for kids and families. That's who I carve them for. However, I still think they've lost a little bit of their spooky edge. The older pattern books usually had several patterns I wanted to carve as opposed to the current pattern books in which there's maybe 1 or 2 I find I like every year. To each their own I guess. No doubt they're still a lot of fun!

Here's some older Pumpkin Masters patterns. I long for the good old days.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Killed by Death said:


> I still think they've lost a little bit of their spooky edge. The older pattern books usually had several patterns I wanted to carve as opposed to the current pattern books in which there's maybe 1 or 2 I find I like every year. To each their own I guess. No doubt they're still a lot of fun!
> 
> Here's some older Pumpkin Masters patterns. I long for the good old days.


I agree, the older ones are much "spookier."

I'm not sure why they don't sell individual patterns on their site like the other pattern sites. Wait, I do know why, more money in selling kits, but still, it'd be a nice gesture to us Halloween folks.


----------

